# colored umbrella inks



## coalbottlemolly (Jan 17, 2009)

couple of pics o me umbrella inks.
 Teal and citron


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Jan 17, 2009)

the citron


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 17, 2009)

very very nice, thanx for sharing those pics with us.

 jim


----------



## justanolddigger (Jan 17, 2009)

awesome color in that citron. I like the lighter see thru hues that still retain good color. Thanks for sharing
 Bill


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Its too frozen to dig right now unless you have a pit located. Probing in frozen ground is a little tough, although we have found a way to do it, if its not frozen too deep.
 For right now, I am just posting random pics of some finds until it gets a little warmer outside.
 CBM


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 17, 2009)

well, molly, i'm down here in the lehighton area and my thermometer hit -10 this morning. not gonna much diggin' for a while.......... thanx again for sharing.

 jim


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Buzz, I'm  right over the mountain from ya in the panther valley area.
 At 8:30 am the thermometer was at  4 degrees. Shiver me timbers.
 Some really nice bottles ya have there.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey coalbottlemolly 
  Beautiful inks you have there .The citron is really a sweet one . I hope to some day get me a nice one like that.Thanks for sharing your pic .Heres a few I have .The citron and the ruby red are fantasy bottle . 
               bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 18, 2009)

A few more umbrellas


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Dollar Bill,

 What's a "fantasy Ink" please. 

 Inks are my favorite!!
 Just in case you forgot where you left your wedding ring.....the  picture will remind  you!
 Regards,


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Marjorie 
 Fantasy ink are inks like the the ones show en above that  were blow some time in the 1960 s 70s or even later by people who were truly  good at making reproductions but used colors that are not quite right if ya see what I mean..Like the red one .Back in the early time it would have required a bit of gold to produce a red of that nature if I am not mistaken .And the citron I showed is a bit to the yellow side were Molly's has a little green or olive tint in it . Oh as for my wedding band it never comes off my finger as I cant get it passed my knuckle . Mine and  my wifes are a matching pair .The piece you see is the ring top of an old bottle . 
    bill


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Dollarbill,
 A very unique and beautiful wedding ring design! Would you care to explain the hands around the flame engraving? I'm very curious, never have seen one like it.
 Regards,


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Marjorie 
 Thanks you .We were quit happy to find  this set .It is called a Claddagh  which is a traditional Irish wedding ring .The first were designed in the 17th century .I bought my wife several before our marriage as friendship rings also . It is actual two hands clasping a heart with a crown on it . Yep my wife was Mc before we married .Me a little Welch decent hehe  . Thanks agian .
 bill


----------

